# Recall on Dive Computers



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Dive Computers Recalled by Mares Due to Drowning Hazard<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission and Health Canada, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following products. Consumers should stop using products immediately unless otherwise instructed.<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Name of Product: Mares Nemo Air Dive Computers<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Units: About 600 in the United States, 140 in Canada and 15 in Puerto Rico<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Distributor: Mares USA, of Boca Raton, Fla.<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Hazard: An O-ring in the high pressure air connector can fail and leak air, causing a continuous but slow loss of breathing gas, which could require a diver to surface quickly, posing a drowning hazard to divers.<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Incidents/Injuries: None reported.<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Description: This recall involves the Mares Nemo Air Dive Computer, Nemo Air Dive Computer with Compass, Mares High Pressure Hose with Quick Connector for Nemo Air, and Quick Connector Assembly for Nemo Air. These computers have a digital screen which allows scuba divers to measure the time and depth of a dive and process other information to help divers determine safe dive times and ascent rates.<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Sold by: Specialty dive shops nationwide from July 2008 through July 2009 for between $800 and $900 (U.S.) and between $880 and $990 (Canadian).<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Manufactured in: Italy<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Remedy: Consumers should immediately stop using the recalled dive computer and connectors, and return the products to their authorized Mares dive shop for a free replacement O-ring connector assembly. The O-rings in some units may already have been replaced, but this recall requires replacing the metal quick connector fitting at the end of the high pressure air hose that holds the O-ring. Replacement connector assemblies have a groove machined around the middle of the fitting, but recalled units do not. All consumers should take their Nemo Air dive computers to a Mares dive shop to confirm whether this connector fitting has been replaced.<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Consumer Contact: For additional questions, contact Mares at (800) 874-3236 between 9 a.m. and 5 p.m. ET, visit the firm's web site at www.mares.com (this is a pdf file that can be downloaded) or e-mail the firm at [email protected]<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Note: Health Canada's press release is available at http://cpsr-rspc.hc-sc.gc.ca/PR-RP/recall-retrait-eng.jsp?re_id=1023<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the recalled products, please go to:<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml10/10197.html<P class=MsoPlainText style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o>


----------

